# HELP! Dwarf Gourami Skuck



## FantasyFanVII (Sep 9, 2016)

Don't ask how, but my dwarf gourami (named Einstein of course) got stuck in a fake rock. He's been really struggling to get out, but he can't. I have no idea how to get him out, so I hope someone else can figure something out before it's too late. He's already been there a few hours. The rock is completely open on the bottom: it doesn't have a floor. I can get my finger behind Einstein, and I tried pushing slightly, but I'm afraid to hurt him. I've also tried pushing him with water pressure from using a medicine dropper to squirt water behind him. I also tried air pressure from behind by using a small air tube powered by good old fashioned lung power. I don't think there's anyway to break the rock without hurting Einstein more. It seems like I need a way to grab him and pull him out, but I don't know how without killing him.
I really hope someone else can come up with something, because I'm out of ideas. If he's still stuck (and alive) tomorrow night I'll put him down, but I really don't want to.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Can you simply smash the rock with something like a hammer? I had to completely smash up a plastic breeding box recently because one of my fish got stuck in it. There was not other way to get him out, and they can do some serious damage to their bodies if they are stuck and start struggling. Plus I'm not certain if it's possible for a dwarf gourami to drown if it's unable to reach the surface.


----------



## FantasyFanVII (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for the fast reply, but smashing the rock is a last resort. I don't care about the rock, but I'd probably smash Einstein too if I tried it.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh, no! Einstein, why?

I say this as someone who doesn't know much about fish yet: can you slip something slippery alongide him? Like some aloe vera or anything like that?


----------



## FantasyFanVII (Sep 9, 2016)

I've actually been on another forum as well, and they suggested using stress coat as a lubricant or using epsom salt to draw out (hopefully) enough fluid from Einstein's body to let him slip out. Both options would have to wait until morning when I can get to Walmart (my best bet) to try and get something.
I'm thinking I might have to leave him in the rock overnight, and hope he makes it. Who knows, maybe he'll get himself out? I also think he could be a little swollen from banging himself up since he's so tightly stuck, so maybe he'll de-swell over night enough to get out.
What do you (anyone reading this) think about the wait and see method? He's been breathing kind of heavy, and I can't imagine he's doing well


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you don't get him out he's going to die. I would smash the rock...a little at a time. Much kinder than letting him suffer or do further, irreparable damage.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I wouldn't wait and see. The longer he is in there, the more damage is likely being done. When I've had fish that have become stuck they have caused some horrific injuries in their struggles to free themselves. The fish I mentioned in the post above had to be euthanased as he'd cut himself open. 

I would be concerned about him getting enough oxygen. I'd lift him up to the surface so he can get some air.

Then I would do as RussellTheShihTzu has said and try and carefully smash the rock a little at a time. Better he die that way than be left to suffer overnight until he dies from trauma or stress.


----------



## tindi (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope you were able to get him out. I think the lubricate idea is a good one.It almost looks like if he could turn his head to line up with the crevice he could get out. I agree the sooner you do it the better I don't think he will get out on his own. Poor guy.


----------



## FantasyFanVII (Sep 9, 2016)

Argh I didn't see any of the last few posts because they showed up after I passed out. You would have on the 'poll' on whether to act right away. He made it anyway though. He just got himself out. WOO-HOO!!! Don't ask me how he did it. He was really was still stuck this morning, so my dad actually took pictures of Einstein to our vet on his way to work and the vet agreed to help if we could get him in. I guess Einstein heard and decided "No way, I'm outat here!" Either way I'm glad he's out. FYI the vet wasn't a big fan of the espom salt idea, because she was afraid we wouldn't be able to do enough to make a difference without killing Einstein. She thought the stress coat might work though.
Anyway thanks again for all your help even though the silly thing got himself out in the end. We're still not out of the woods though: He banged and scratched up his stomach pretty badly. He can still move around fine though. Haven't tried feeding him yet. How would you try and get him to heal? All I can think to do is use a makeshift tank divider to at least keep the other fish away from him. We have danios and neon tetras.


----------



## tindi (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh I am so glad he is doing ok and got himself out!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

*Throw out the rock !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FantasyFanVII (Sep 9, 2016)

O trust me that rock got thrown away as soon as Einstein was out.
He's hanging in there for now. Seems like he's still moving, eating, and pooping ok. I also got a stress coat to hopefully help. He's still banged up, and not completely out of the woods, but hopefully he'll make it.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Glad you got him out! Do you have almond leaves? Qting him in shallow water with ial would be a good idea


----------



## FantasyFanVII (Sep 9, 2016)

No almond leaves or different tanks to put him in. He's still hanging in there though. He can still move around and eat fine, and it doesn't look like the other fish are bugging him. For now I'm just keeping a close eye on him, and dosing stress coat when I do a small water change every night. I have a tank divider if I need it.


----------

